# Multiple Injections



## dballard2004 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm sure this question has been asked and answered a few times on this forum, but I need clarification on the correct way to code for multiple injections, please:

Scenario one:

A patient comes in the office and the provider orders and we administer two injections.  One of Rocephin and one of Kenalog.  What is the correct way to report these?  Would we code:

96372 X 2
J0696
J3301

or

96372
J0696
96372-59
J3301

Scenario two:

A patient comes into the office and the provider orders and we administer two injections of the same medication.  Can this be reported as follows?

96372 
J code
96372 -76
J code

Is modifier 76 appropriate for multiple injections of the same medications?

Thanks.


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Jul 23, 2010)

Why would you use a 59 modifier?


----------



## MJ4ever (Jul 24, 2010)

*2 administrations*

Dear dballard 2004

You would code 

96372x2
J0696 
J3301 

Check your HCPCS for the medications.
Most medications are coded by units.
So if more was administered than the unit given in the book, add units to your medications.

Hope this helps : )

Barbara


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 24, 2010)

My thanks to both of you!


----------



## MJ4ever (Jul 24, 2010)

No problem.
Glad I was able to help.
Barbara


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, so if I understand correctly....multiple injections are coded as either units or modifier 59.  Personally I would use modifier 59.  Now what about two injections of the same meds?  Would this be a 59 modifier as well or could we report modifier 76?  Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 3, 2010)

you would use the 59 as it is a separate and distinct injection, a repeated procedure must be the EXACT same procedure repeated in a different session.  When you give another inject it is in a different location so therefore the 59.


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 3, 2010)

Debra,

Thanks so much!


----------

